# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  ¿el nombre del truco de las 6 cartas eternas?

## kaizen

Quería preguntar si alguien sabe el nombre del truco de las 6 cartas que hace Tamariz en un documental que he visto del canal "odisea", también me suena que lo vi en la tve2.

Es uno en el que tiene 6 cartas, tira 3, las vuelve a contar y tiene 6 de nuevo, así varias veces.

¿son unas cartas trucadas?

y otra cosa si no es mucho abusar:

¿cómo se sabe cuando un truco es digamos legítimo y otro está hecho con cartas o algo trucado o comprado para tal fin? ¿esto se coge con el tiempo?

soy nuevo en esto, si pregunto algo que no está bien pido disculpas de antemano, gracias!

----------


## caibo

Jamas vi ese documental, pero por lo que dices ese juego lo conozco con el nombre The six card trick (version Ed Marlo)

Saludos

----------


## yiye_05

Siempre seis


Un saludo yiye

----------


## javimental

Este juego se le conoce como "siempre Seis", efectivamente es con cartas trucadas. De el hay varias versiones, Ascanio no empleaba cartas trucadas, por ejemplo.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Juan no lo hace con cartas trucadas Javimental.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> ¿cómo se sabe cuando un truco es digamos legítimo y otro está hecho con cartas o algo trucado o comprado para tal fin? ¿esto se coge con el tiempo?


En mi humilde opinión; si un juego esta bien hecho; no deberia saberse si esta "trucado", o si es un juego "normal".

¿Saber si esta trucado o no? ... experiencia, conocimientos y pensar ... 
A veces el trucaje es evidente, pero cuesta de deducir.
A veces no engaña ni a un chabal de 5 años.
A veces es tan bueno, que es imperceptible.

El juego de siempre 6 Juan lo borda, sin ir más lejos Javi pensaba que eran cartas trucadas.

Y dentro de cada juego, puedes tener pistas ... por ejemplo carta firmada, aunque ya ni de esto uno se puede fiar.

----------


## Yorch

pues ese truco tb le tengo yo en video, y la verdad, lo hace realmnt bn, es un genio tamariz.

----------


## javimental

Yo no estaria tan seguro de que no usase cartas con algo especial, es una percepción, nada mas.

----------


## ossiris

> pues ese truco tb le tengo yo en video, y la verdad, lo hace realmnt bn, es un genio tamariz. y no son trucadas, lo q ace es tener unas 23 cartas, y hace una cuenta falsa x supuesto


NO SE PUEDEN CONTAR LO SECRETOS EN ESTA AREA!!!!!!! o me equivoco :Confused:

----------


## YaGo

Pues no, no se debe, poder, como se ha visto, si se ha podido.

Y además ya se habló de este tema en otras ocasiones. Solo hay que buscarlo que está.

----------


## Yorch

no creo q eso sea revelar el secreto del truco!!!! está clarisimo!!!!!! lo ve hasta mi madre

----------


## zhoraida

un aplauso para tu madre!!!!...... esta clarisimo clarisimo vamos

----------


## MJJMarkos

Javimental, esas cartas no tienen nada salvo que son cartas que Juan no va a usar por la asimetría penosa que viene con las Bycicles.

Te lo dice uno que le ha dado cartas para que haga su siempre 6 :P.

Ni antiderrapante, ni nada, de las que lanzó en nuestro círculo muchos tenemos cartas, y no están tratadas con nada.

Cartas completamente normales.

YO lo hago como él (yo hago el siempre 5, por la historia). Mario Sanchez también. Jovi también... Vernon también!

----------


## kaizen

Gracias por la información! estaba viendo unos videos de "palmer" y con algunas cosas que explica ahí creo que se puede llegar a hacer el del siempre 6 sin trucar nada, que es como me gustaría hacerlo.

No creo que se haya desvelado el secreto en este hilo, simplemente se ha dicho el nombre del truco para poder buscar información o imaginarme como se podría hacer.

Pues nada, a seguir practicando!

----------


## Karl83

Sí, algo se develó porque Yorch dijo que se usan no sé cuantas cartas, etc, etc. Y después preguntaron si se usan cartas trucadas y eso tampoco se puede preguntar en área abierta. En zona secreta podemos desgranar a más no poder el "siempre 6", dar ideas, consejos o lo que nos plazca.

Saludos!

----------


## juanete

Hola a todos , creo que la unica diferencia entre un juego con cartas trucadas o cartas normales(cuando estas se hacen con buena tecnica), es que definitivamente no se pueden revisar.

----------


## kaizen

amm, pues perdón si he dado pie a hacer algo no permitido, mis disculpas :( si eso borrar el post y listo no  :?:  ¡mira que es difícil empezar a tratar con magos! jejej 

acabo de ver el video de magic streed de david blaine creo que se llama y me parece que me voy a quedar en esto de la magia para rato  :Smile1:

----------


## si66

Hola, el juego como dijeron varios, se puede hacer con tecnica y sin trucaje o gimmick, y el miso (no me gusta) con gimmick.
El que hace Juan Tamariz, obviamente es con tecnica, se utiliza una cuenta y nada mas, para eso (luego realiza algo mas).
Ah el juego lo conozco como "Siempre seis" 

El golpecillo (tu estabas alli)
Jaja...un genio.

----------


## abs

Prueba a hacerlo tú... que no me gustó el tono...
y cuando tiré las cartas y volví a contar tenía
1...2... o sea 3
Es el puto amo.

----------


## Némesis

¿Qué quieres decir con eso de "legítmos"? ¿Los juegos con cartas trucadas no lo son?

----------


## MaxVerdié

Iba a decir lo mismo que némesis. Dar el cambiazo cuando no miran es legítimo, usar material trucado no...

Qué extraño concepto.

En cuanto a lo de Tamariz... ¡QUÉ MÁS DA CÓMO LO HAGA! ¡Es MAGIA! Y punto.

Y yo personalmente, hago Siempre tres, en vez de 6, que si no los niños se me pierden al contar si son muy peques*.

Un saludo.

* y parte del juego es "legítimo" y parte "ilegítimo".

----------


## Xavi-Z

> ¿Los juegos con cartas trucadas no lo son?


No existen las cartas trucadas. 
En magia todo se consigue por medios ... mágicos. Los que sean, pero mágicos.

Y punto.  :Wink:

----------


## Némesis

Exacto  :Wink1: 
Por lo tanto son legítimos  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## ossiris

Para mi una carta trucada es lo mismo que un enfile o un empalme, lo importante es lo que se muestra no lo que se oculta.

Sabias palabras las de Xavi-Z

----------


## vsalberto

Una pregunta. ¿Este truco es dificil de realizar o sería factible para un novatillo? Por lo que leo me parece que más bien es muy dificil, pero bueno yo pregunto.

Si es accesible,¿donde lo podría encontrar?

Gracias

----------


## Carcinos

> ¿Este truco es dificil de realizar o sería factible para un novatillo?


Bueno, si me equivoco ya me corregireis, pero (espero no decir nada ilegal  :Smile1:  ) creo que se hace con la cuenta buckle... 

Esta cuenta la he visto yo... En un video de Faustino Palmero... Creo, ahora no me acuerdo bien...  :Smile1: 
-----------------------------------------------------------

A mi antes no me gustaban las cartas trucadas, pero ahora me he dado cuenta de que estaba equivocado en pensar que no tenia gracia el hacer juegos con ellas...

son igual de "legales"que las otras, y con ellas se pueden hacer efectos maravillosos...  :Smile1:

----------


## Némesis

Puedes decirlo, es la cuenta bucle, pero no puedes explicar cómo se hace.
Respondiendo a vsalberto, diré que, desde mi punto de vista, es de los tirando a complicadillos, pero tiene la ventaja de que puedes complicártelo más o hacertelo más sencillo. Tú ten en cuenta que, cuantas más cartas quieras hacer reaparecer más ensayo te costará y más dificultad tendrás

----------


## Gabi

Existen muchas versiones de este juego que, en general, suelen ser de técnica media, aunque permite aplicar medios técnicos más complejos (tenkai, etc.).

En cualquier caso, la calidad de un juego no radica en la naturaleza del material sino en el conocimiento que se aplica al mismo. Quien conoce la versión de Vernon no estudiará el juego igual que el que no la conoce.

Y, hablando de Vernon, usar la cabeza (que decía el profesor) es mucho más importante que el material.

----------


## Damael

Yo al ver el vídeo de Tamariz, se me ocurrió "fabricarme" el juego, ya lo he realizado un par de veces y nadie ha visto nada raro, eso sí, hay que estar a una distancia prudencial. Lo hago con 5 cartas y tiro 2.
Se me ocurrió al tener desde hace tiempo(guardado porque no me vale para nada), el juego de los billetes que gastas y siempre tienes lo mismo. No sé si se me entiende, por no dar muchas explicaciones..........

----------


## nakis667

jeje, yo ese juego solo se lo he visto hacer a Tamariz, y para mi lo mejor del juego es la presentación. Es simplemente perfecta.Cada palabra va exactamente donde debe ir, salvo alguna improvisación como siempre.No tengo ni idea de como lo hace, bueno, alguna idea si, pero no sería capaz de hacerla ni de coña, y tampoco tengo interes en saberlo, porque todavía de vez en cuando pongo el video y vuelvo a disfrutar de esta genial rutina.Algún dia buscaré como se hace, pero por ahora, a disfrutarla y a hacer otras rutinas , que lo que sobra en este mundo son juegos.

----------


## blackmagic

yo siempre lo habia echo sin "truco"...de echo no sabía que había una versión con él...¿se podría comprar en tienda magia?

----------


## _aprendiz_

es la leche el truco, impresiona hasta la amnera de sacar la última carta, por lo menos a mi xD es buenisimo, bueno, como todos sus videos, no me canso de verlos IMPRESIONANTE Tamariz

----------


## mago pablete

yo vi por primera vez el juego, en la tele en un documental de magia , en el que salia Tamariz realizandolo y fue realmente impresionante  :P 
Ahora voy a realizarlo, y a prepararmelo haber si puedo hacerlo Igual de vien que Tamariz.... ( aunque es imposible, ya que nadie puede superar al mejor. " Juan Tamariz " )
Un saludo

----------


## backflin

Este truco lo tengo en video, un video que me relagaron con unos fasciculos de juan tamariz. De esto ya puede hacer + de 10 años.

----------


## gaga

Buenas he estado leyendo este hilo y a no ser que me haya saltado algo no me he enterado de como puedo aprenderlo. ¿alguien me lo puede decir?
Muchas gracias.

----------


## djchiqui

Pues he vistolas cartas trucadas que venden y no me molan nada que una de ellas tiene una abertura donde van archivadas las cartas que son tiradas  , eso en una mesa no se puede utilizar porque te las pillan
pero con cartas normales no se hacerlo del todo bien , se que es una cuenta bucle pero donde estan las cartas que va tirando
porque no se ve grosor en las cartas si las lleva escondidas.

----------


## mike

Acabas de subir un post del 2006 ¡¡ No veis la fecha al mirar los temas ?.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Y desvelando secretos, vamos todo un hacha.

----------


## t.barrie

> Acabas de subir un post del 2006 ¡¡ No veis la fecha al mirar los temas ?.


 Vale la pena que "reflote" posts antiguos a que abra uno nuevo. Aunque para escribir lo que ha escrito mejor no hacer nada.

 Si,si..todo un hacha..

----------


## mike

> Iniciado por mike
> 
> Acabas de subir un post del 2006 ¡¡ No veis la fecha al mirar los temas ?.
> 
> 
>  Vale la pena que "reflote" posts antiguos a que abra uno nuevo. Aunque para escribir lo que ha escrito mejor no hacer nada.
> 
>  Si,si..todo un hacha..


Pues por eso, esque no ha aportado nada bueno, ni nuevo al tema, asique lo veo un poco tonteria, pero bueno.


Saludos

----------


## Martinov

> Iniciado por mike
> 
> Acabas de subir un post del 2006 ¡¡ No veis la fecha al mirar los temas ?.
> 
> 
>  Vale la pena que "reflote" posts antiguos a que abra uno nuevo. Aunque para escribir lo que ha escrito mejor no hacer nada.


Estoy totalmente deacuerdo: no veo el porqué de aplicar esa "norma" de manera tan radical (de hecho no la entiendo), ya que la gente va a exponer lo que quiera igualmente, lo haga en un post antiguo o reabriendo uno, y siempre es mejor que lo haga en uno antiguo porque de ese modo: 1. Se ahorra "espacio", y 2. Se ve enriquecido con las opiniones "de otros años" (¿Qué tienen de malo?).

Por cierto, he visto que el juego se vende en Tiendamagia: http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/3873

----------


## ralfompo

De acuerdo. A mi me ha servido para descubrir que no era yo el único "inventor" de Siempre Cinco.

La charla y el final que puse al juego hace necesario que utilice la cuenta de Hamman (además de la cuenta con bucle).

Yo sólo encuentro "sabrosa" la versión con cartas normales, con la misma baraja con la que estoy haciendo otros juegos. Naturalmente, parado y a cierta distancia.

----------


## Chichomaremoto

> Jamas vi ese documental, pero por lo que dices ese juego lo conozco con el nombre The six card trick (version Ed Marlo)
> 
> Saludos



si yo tambien lo pense cuando lo ví

----------


## magik mackey

Hola, yo hago el juego siempre seis desde 1993, empece a hacerlo como patryck page con diferente hstoria y me funcionaba muy bien, con el tiempo se lo vi hacer al gran tamariz y el detalle que tiene de dar a contar las seis cartas al publico me gusto mucho ya que da mas credibilidad al juego, y me puse a trabajarlo hasta conseguir una variante patryck-tamariz con una nueva historia que hace que sea muy espectacular, y cn solo dos tecnicas y una buena presentacion (bueno y mucisimas horas de ensayo y espejo) eso si con cartas normales, ya lleva años en mi repertorio y le tengo un cariño especial.

----------


## CeReuS

Siempre 6.

(Creo que llego tarde xD)

----------


## Babylon

Solo son 2 años tarde  :Lol:

----------


## periprocto

leyendo esto, creo recordar que hace tiempo vi un video de un juego parecido, en el que el gran Pepe carrol hacia contar aun espectador las cartas, luego contaba el, luego otra vez el espectador y solo quedaba una (o algo parecido) se trata de la misma rutina pero otra version o son dos cosas distintas?

----------


## Jake.cartomagia

Yo también vi ese vídeo y me gusto mucho. En general todos los de Pepe Carrol me encantan,
aunque sólo se parece al de siempre seis, ya que en ése lo que hace es que el espectador tiene cada vez menos, creo recordar

----------


## periprocto

ese truco aparece en el libro de pepe  52 amantes?

----------

